# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  ndihme urgjente

## ermela sweet

pershendetja prap un isha duke mbajt nje kusheriren time tek tavolina e pc dhe ajo me kembe shpypi te gjitha butonat e tastjeres dhe tani me jam ndryshuar opsionet dmth ne vend te : me del ç dhe keshtu edhe me te gjitha butonat e tj a din ndonjeri si rregullohet kjo ju lutem eshte shume urgjente flm

----------


## ermela sweet

finally  :buzeqeshje: ))))))) e rregullova vete  :ngerdheshje:  tani i kerkoj administratoreve ta mbyllin kete teme se ska mo vlere

----------


## user010

1. Po të na thuaje si e rregullove un besojë se do kishte vlerë.

2. Bëre mirë (për mendimin tim) që hape temë të re, kjo është e sakta për mua! :i qetë:

----------


## Meriamun

Administratore ju lutem mos ta mbyllni kete teme. Kjo e paska rregulluar por une ktij te timit spo di ca ti bej, nuk po i gjej dot derman. Eshte cmendur fare. Leviz nga njera ane ne tjetren, ne kuptimin qe spo e vej dot nen kontroll kursorin. Ju lutem ndonje sugjerim nga ata qe marrin vesh nga keto pune.

----------


## A.LePuLush

kur lexova titullin

thash merr policine

shko ne emergjenci

----------

